# 1cell internal resistance



## patrickjcarlo (Nov 28, 2009)

What would be good numbers on a 5000mah50c1s when cycled @ 35 amps?


----------



## 18TLateModel (Sep 6, 2006)

Working on the car til it is perfect and then worrying about batteries.


----------



## patrickjcarlo (Nov 28, 2009)

18TLateModel said:


> Working on the car til it is perfect and then worrying about batteries.


Thanks but not really what I was asking!I want to know what to look for in these 1s batts.So does anyone have an actual reply to the question?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

patrickjcarlo said:


> Thanks but not really what I was asking!I want to know what to look for in these 1s batts.So does anyone have an actual reply to the question?


It should be numbers between 0-9! Told u I would find the answer.

Sent u a pm.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Seriously I think it should be around 3.5 or better.


----------



## CANTSEA (Jan 26, 2010)

Ir Will Change With Discharge Rate!


----------

